

Why we need a software museum - martinvanaken
http://blog.8thcolor.com/2012/11/why-we-need-a-software-museum/

======
wreckimnaked
It would be really interesting to have one of those, a physical building with
proper archiving and curatory.

About the fear losing our knowledge of good and bad practices, open source
software itself can serve that purpose, most major projects being well
documented with both development manuals and discussions from the community.

~~~
sanxiyn
We do!

Computer History Museum <http://www.computerhistory.org/> runs Software
Preservation Group <http://www.softwarepreservation.org/>

Software Preservation Group already collected some impressive archives.

~~~
wreckimnaked
Awesome! Didn't know about those, thanks for the tip.

------
hindsightbias
It would be dominated by the chamber of horrors.

~~~
yitchelle
<http://thedailywtf.com/>

~~~
martinvanaken
You see : we clearly have enough stuff to fill a museum.

------
patrickg
I see a sign in the museum: "Please don't touch the software"

------
swah
Offtopic: the list for the meta information is missing an overflow hidden or
something.

